# PTO not driving



## Rob_dielman (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi, just new tractor forum. I have had a David Brown 885 for years and love it. Recently bought a property and inherited a Branson 47 HP tractor. My problem is this: slashing yesterday and I turned to check on the slasher and found the drive shaft stationary. 540 lever selected, PTO electric selector switch on. I suspect the slasher may have bounced on uneven ground and activated the lever/safety(?) device the top point of the three point linkage attaches to. Does this require some sort of manual reset or there is some other way to get the drive shaft to rotate? The owners manual briefly mentions a draft lever but is very vague. Any insight greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Found the following in the FAQ section of the Branson tractor website:

What do I do if the PTO shaft is not rotating? 

1) Check indicator light on instrument panel. If not working contact local Branson Dealer.
2) Check PTO fuse.
3) Check PTO lever operation (at right of seat)
4) Check and test hydraulic lever, if at the highest position lower the linkage position
5) If problem persists contact local Branson Dealer.


----------

